# Trek 2000 specs from 2000



## joody15 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm looking into buying a Used 2000 model Trek 2000, but cannot seem to find the specs on it anywhere. I'm just wanting to do some research before I go and look at it, so hopefully someone has or had one and can let me know what came with it stock. Even better would be a website that has pictures and specs. Google and Yahoo failed me, so I hope this works. Thanks in advance


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

What size is the frame. I have some older Trek catalogs I can look up the information for you.


----------



## joody15 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm not sure yet. I'm going to look at it later in the week with my brother and he's gonna check that for me. But I'm new to it and going off of his advice. I've still gotta get sized at a shop, but he's got a 55cm and I'm 2-3 inches taller, so I hope it's a 57. But saying all of that, I'm wondering mostly about derailleurs, cranksets seatpost, shifters and all that stuff as opposed to geometry, as I don't have a current bike to compare the geometry to. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

<center><img src=https://i12.tinypic.com/2w6drhe.jpg>

<img src=https://i12.tinypic.com/316rozk.jpg>

<img src=https://i18.tinypic.com/307tc46.jpg>

<img src=https://i10.tinypic.com/42tlylk.jpg></center>


----------



## joody15 (Dec 19, 2006)

Man, it's great to have people like you to help out newbies like me. One more question, though... Does anyone have an idea of a fair price for one of these with below 1000 miles? The guy I'm talking to got it for like $800, so I'm thinking no more than $700, but he knows little about it and its worth (just like me)


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

$700 can buy you A LOT more bike than that. For that money, you can get a NEW Trek 1000. Sure it's Trek's entry-level model, but you get warranty, modern components, and oh yeah, a brand-new bike.

My advice is to poke around at bike shops (probably some good deals on '06 closeouts) and on eBay (to get a general sense of what used bikes are going for) before you make a decision.

If it only has 1K miles, I'm sure it is probably a fine bike, but I wouldn't buy it for anywhere near that much considering the other options you have for the money.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree. You can get a new bike for $700. I would venture a guess of around $300-400 for this one if it is in good condition. See what others say about this.


----------



## joody15 (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, turns out he's asking $300, and it needs about $75 or so worth of work on it. But I've found a new '06 model 1000 for $630 with 5-year warrantee on frame and drivetrain and an added $50 maintenance plan (unlimited tune-ups for 5 years) that I've decided to buy. I'm about to go back to school, and won't be able to afford repairs and/or and upgrade for another 5 years, so a new bike is my better bet right now. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## bluebomberx (Dec 12, 2006)

I bought a Trek 2000 just like the one above from a friend a couple weeks ago for a first road bike. It ended up being too small for me and it's sitting in the garage now. I bought an 06 Cannondale R1000 the other day to replace it.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

joody15 said:


> Well, turns out he's asking $300, and it needs about $75 or so worth of work on it. But I've found a new '06 model 1000 for $630 with 5-year warrantee on frame and drivetrain and an added $50 maintenance plan (unlimited tune-ups for 5 years) that I've decided to buy. I'm about to go back to school, and won't be able to afford repairs and/or and upgrade for another 5 years, so a new bike is my better bet right now. Thanks for the help guys.


I'm assuming this is from a LBS (Local Bike Shop). Buying from an LBS is almost always a good idea for person new to riding. It builds relationships, they can fit the bike to you, and give you tips to starting out.


----------

